# WTT until January 2013



## babyfan82

Hi Hi!!:flower:
I have been dipping in and out of here for the past few months whilst wtt. I was looking to chat to people who are ttc in January so we could share the wait together and move over to the ttc forum with people we're familiar with (it gets very busy in there!) If there is already a group for this then I'm sorry, I am being particularly lazy and not searching through all of the threads. :haha:


----------



## Gunnhilde

Well, we are supposed to start December 21, 2012 (I think we are finally set in stone), but my cycles are long and I probably won't ovulate until at least mid-January...

Hopefully none of us will have to wait too long in TTC and get :bfp: right away.

I don't know why I find the TTC section intimidating, but I do as well...


----------



## babyfan82

Hi Gunnhilde!
I think its purely the amount of people in there!!! Posts seem to disappear to the fourth page within minutes. I think we'll be around mid January too. My cycles are all over the place at the minute which is strange because they've been fairly regular for years. Hey ho! Like you say, hopefully some nice, quick bfps for us


----------



## younglove

Hi all! :wave: Mind if I join your thread?

I'm thinking of setting our NTNP (which is really TTC, but I have a case of "cold feet") date somewhere between January and March 2013. I'm getting very excited as that is closer than our previous date of June 2013. :happydance:

I just stop taking BC earlier this month after 7(!) years. I've also just started learning about NFP.


----------



## babyfan82

Hi!! Of course you may join! There aren't many of us yet. Maybe January is not such a popular month for ttc :haha:
I am getting quite excited now, I've planned my budget about fifteen times over. I'd like to take a full year for maternity leave this time around, it will be lovely to spend lots of time with my little ones. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsTigs

Hi ladies! I've been lurking here for a little while, but saw this thread and thought I'd join to say hello :hi:

DH and I have been together for just over two and half years, and got married two months ago :wedding: We're looking forward to starting a family and have just set our WTT date for January 2013 (or possibly a bit earlier...)

I've been to my GP for an initial chat about TTC, but am now waiting for a referral to medical obstetrics/ endocrinology clinic as I have hyperprolactinaemia. First discovered it when I came off the pill years ago and my AF never showed up. All controlled with medication (Dostinex) now, but will need to talk with the consultant about whether to continue with the medication while TTC. Haven't got referral appt yet, so that's making me a bit impatient!

Plus, I'm currently on Cerazette so AF is absent anyway - just hoping she reappears without too much bother! Endocrine consultant didn't seem worried that AF's absence was related to my prolactinoma or anything else. Obviously it's a common thing with Cerazette, but I still get anxious about it!

So all in all, just feeling a bit useless and impatient at the moment! Will feel better when I have my referral appt as at least then I'll know if I have to come off my medication before TTC and for how long. And when would be best to stop Cerazette. Ideally I'd like to stop Cerazette next month to give my cycle at least some chance to reappear and then maybe stop Dostinex in early December, if that's what consultant recommends. 

Phew, that sounds complicated, even to me! :shrug: Before I got this point (newlywed and planning a family) I just assumed that one day we'd stop taking the pill and just start "practising" !! Didn't reckon on GP appts, hospital appts, planning ahead or WTT :wacko:

But anyway, it is very exciting to have a date in mind, so here's hoping all of the above goes to plan - roll on Jan 2013!


----------



## mummybuns

Me! I want in! I've put a few posts on here but my heart hasn't really been in it! Up until now I've been ready, he hasn't. Now I have the green light for Jan 2013:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:!! So let's be pals. 

I'm over in Athens, Greece. However, I am really a Brit who met a Greek and stayed for love. We are planning to be quite casual in our method of trying but knowing myself, I will be secretly 'aware' of when I'm fertile. Little bit of info, I have irregular periods and we have been using 'pull out' method for over a year.

No happy accidents though :wacko:

V x


----------



## mummybuns

MrsTigs said:


> Phew, that sounds complicated, even to me! :shrug: Before I got this point (newlywed and planning a family) I just assumed that one day we'd stop taking the pill and just start "practising" !! Didn't reckon on GP appts, hospital appts, planning ahead or WTT :wacko:
> !

Agreed. When I was younger, I thought it would be as easy as doing it a few times unguarded and BAM! The sex education teacher scared us shitless E.g. If you have sex without a condom, you WILL get pregnant! (stern look)

Now I'm wishing it will be that easy :winkwink:


----------



## babyfan82

hello mrstig and mummybuns! I am feeling very positive about super quick :bfp: for all of us. I think we'll have a lovely group to take over to ttc when the time comes. Altho my oh has changed his mind about a fourth baby about twenty times, i think we're pretty definite that we're going for january. How are you girls keeping yourself busy until then? I've got three little ones and i'm a primary school teacher so i'm fairly busy every day but i still seem to have plenty of time for feeling broody and choosing pretty baby things on the internet. Ha ha!


----------



## MrsTigs

mummybuns said:


> Agreed. When I was younger, I thought it would be as easy as doing it a few times unguarded and BAM! The sex education teacher scared us shitless E.g. If you have sex without a condom, you WILL get pregnant! (stern look)
> 
> Now I'm wishing it will be that easy :winkwink:


Yep, I remember those talks! And the times when AF was a bit late and you got in a panic that you were pregnant, even though you hadn't missed a pill, or been ill or anything!

But now I'm ready for it to happen, I'm panicking that it won't! :dohh:


----------



## MrsTigs

babyfan82 said:


> hello mrstig and mummybuns! I am feeling very positive about super quick :bfp: for all of us.

Thanks babyfan! Glad I've found some people to share the WTT times with, and fingers crossed for all of us :thumbup:



babyfan82 said:


> How are you girls keeping yourself busy until then?

We bought our house last year, but were so busy planning our wedding that it feels like we haven't unpacked yet! So lots of sorting, de-cluttering, decorating and gardening to get on with.....

I'm also trying to improve my diet a little (not unhealthy, but could be better) and get more excercise. I had a big health kick before the wedding, but then went back to square one on the honeymoon....! :dohh: I've started taking folic acid and am hoping to start swimming again, and join a yoga class. 

Not currently enjoying my job, so that's causing a bit of stress.... Can't wait to be heading towards mat leave! Not a great situation really as puts more pressure on TTC, but hopefully I can ride it out for now. The swimming and yoga should help.

Apart from that, one of my best friends is pregnant so am busying knitting for the new arrival :) It's nice looking at "babyknit porn" but does make my feel very broody at times too! 

Tigs x


----------



## x Zaly x

:hi: can i also join? Im Zalykha and me and DH are hopefully going to start ttc in January 2013. It will be our second, so excited :happydance: x


----------



## mummybuns

Welcome to our growing brood Zalykha! :thumbup: Ready for the madness to begin? I can't wait!

Well ladies... I am also teacher (UK reception year but in A Greek kindergarten), I teach private lessons (in English), learn Greek 2 x/week and am a professional face painter at parties! And yes... I also still have plenty of time to obsess about TTC. 

I am going to prepare for TTC by starting folic acid soon but other than that, will just see how the relaxed approach goes for us. What about you guys? Mass preparation to keep yourself busy or any other distractions (apart from those lovely babies some of you already have :baby:)?


----------



## babyfan82

mummybuns said:


> Welcome to our growing brood Zalykha! :thumbup: Ready for the madness to begin? I can't wait!
> 
> Well ladies... I am also teacher (UK reception year but in A Greek kindergarten), I teach private lessons (in English), learn Greek 2 x/week and am a professional face painter at parties! And yes... I also still have plenty of time to obsess about TTC.
> 
> I am going to prepare for TTC by starting folic acid soon but other than that, will just see how the relaxed approach goes for us. What about you guys? Mass preparation to keep yourself busy or any other distractions (apart from those lovely babies some of you already have :baby:)?


I teach in year 1 (was in nursery and reception previously, miss it lots and lots!!)
I have got my pre-pregnancy vitamin thingies to start taking, I've only ever taken folic acid previously so these things are new to me. I think because I know it will be my last pregnancy, I want to do everything right and I am madly planning and obsessing over it. Slowly driving my OH mad, I told him I'd like to do NCT antenatal classes this time, he thinks I'm nuts cos I've already been through labour three times and I can't possibly learn anything new. :haha:
As lots of baby stuff was pretty old (and used 3 times) I got rid of lots of it so I'm really looking forward to buying new pretty things!!! Pram and moses basket a nursery redecoration and I've found the mother of all play mat/gyms at mamas and papas!!! I am super excited!!!
I also plan my budget for maternity leave obsessively, I check, double check and triple check to make sure I can afford the full year off. I have to do lots of this in secret tho as my OH is already questioning my sanity. He just can't see why I am so looking forward to a fourth when we are already in chaos with our tots.
Hope everyone is happy and looking forward to sharing our journey together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am!! Can you tell???? :haha:


----------



## babyfan82

Ooh and welcome Zaly!!!! :flower:


----------



## Mimi85

Hi can I join?!!! 

I won't exactly be ttc in January but February instead due to the fact we want to go on vacation in February! :)

This will be our first and I am soooo excited!!!!!! :happydance: I will be 27 soon and OH is 30. It's only 6 months for me but it seems so long since I am the last of my friends to have a baby.

Can't wait to share this journey with all you girls!


----------



## HGamel

Hello everyone!

I'm 27 and my husband and I have been married over 2 years. We are going to start trying in January 2012. I would love to have a baby in the fall! I went off birth control this week (been on Nuvaring 6 years). We are hoping to time things right and that my body will go along with the plan.


----------



## Gunnhilde

Besides exercising and taking prenatals, I can't really bring myself to do any other prep stuff. I feel soo worried about jinxing it. 

Also, I'm a little concerned about not having a residence permit and TTC. One I get the permit, I'll be much more into it I think.

@mummybuns Learning Greek sounds like fun! Do the little kids speak Greek?


----------



## x Zaly x

mummybuns said:


> Welcome to our growing brood Zalykha! :thumbup: Ready for the madness to begin? I can't wait!
> 
> Well ladies... I am also teacher (UK reception year but in A Greek kindergarten), I teach private lessons (in English), learn Greek 2 x/week and am a professional face painter at parties! And yes... I also still have plenty of time to obsess about TTC.
> 
> I am going to prepare for TTC by starting folic acid soon but other than that, will just see how the relaxed approach goes for us. What about you guys? Mass preparation to keep yourself busy or any other distractions (apart from those lovely babies some of you already have :baby:)?

Thank you :) yesss im ready! been ready since lo was about four months! Bit mad i know:dohh: Im so super excited as well, going to start taking my vitamins soon:flower: x


----------



## Mimi85

mummybuns said:


> Welcome to our growing brood Zalykha! :thumbup: Ready for the madness to begin? I can't wait!
> 
> Well ladies... I am also teacher (UK reception year but in A Greek kindergarten), I teach private lessons (in English), learn Greek 2 x/week and am a professional face painter at parties! And yes... I also still have plenty of time to obsess about TTC.
> 
> I am going to prepare for TTC by starting folic acid soon but other than that, will just see how the relaxed approach goes for us. What about you guys? Mass preparation to keep yourself busy or any other distractions (apart from those lovely babies some of you already have :baby:)?

Hi mummybuns :hi:

To keep busy I work full time and am taking some university courses part time. I also workout and do some scrapbooking but like you, I also find loads of time to drive myself insane with ttc and baby stuff. :haha: I will be taking prenatals in october but other than that I don't feel there's much else to do right now. so a professional face painter huh? thats really awesome, im sure it will come handy for your kids during halloween ;)


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls :wave:
Room for another?! We will be TTC#2 from January. We've had to bring it forward from July 2013 (which would give us a 3 yr gap) cos my sister had decided to get married abroad in July 2014 & I refuse to be a BF bridesmaid!!! :haha:
I'm also a teacher but secondary. If I get pregnant straight away again, it will be perfect mat leave timing! Once I return to work in September, I need to keep myself busy by getting back into exercise & losing the last of my baby weight. See ticker :blush:
I didn't have AF until LO was 6 months old when we stopped BF so since then we've been using the highly reliable pull out method too :haha: DH is good at it lol
Hope to get to know you all better!


----------



## sprite30

MrsTigs said:


> Phew, that sounds complicated, even to me! :shrug: Before I got this point (newlywed and planning a family) I just assumed that one day we'd stop taking the pill and just start "practising" !! Didn't reckon on GP appts, hospital appts, planning ahead or WTT :wacko:
> 
> But anyway, it is very exciting to have a date in mind, so here's hoping all of the above goes to plan - roll on Jan 2013!

Hello Ladies!! I've been lerking around for a couple of days and after re-reading MrsTigs post I decided to post. Your post really hit home for me as we were original going to TTC this month (august) but my blood work hasnt been good enough. We will be married 2 years this October so planning a family seemed to be the next step. Hubby and I first went to the doc in Jan 2012 expecting low iron and figuring we would go off the pill in March and things would just fall into place. Not so...after 3 months of very heavy periods my iron went from 10.3 to 9.3 and as of the last blood work is 9.7 (should be between 12-15). 

So as of now we are continuing with the iron supplements and will WTT until jan 2013. So I look forward to getting to know some ladies here and hopefully we can move to TTC together.

-Sprite


----------



## babyfan82

:hugs: Hello ladies!! Welcome to our little group :hugs:


----------



## babyfan82

SazzleR said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> Room for another?! We will be TTC#2 from January. We've had to bring it forward from July 2013 (which would give us a 3 yr gap) cos my sister had decided to get married abroad in July 2014 & I refuse to be a BF bridesmaid!!! :haha:
> I'm also a teacher but secondary. If I get pregnant straight away again, it will be perfect mat leave timing! Once I return to work in September, I need to keep myself busy by getting back into exercise & losing the last of my baby weight. See ticker :blush:
> I didn't have AF until LO was 6 months old when we stopped BF so since then we've been using the highly reliable pull out method too :haha: DH is good at it lol
> Hope to get to know you all better!

Absolutely! It will be perfect timing. A nice little rest in September next year until baby arrives in October. That's the plan!! :happydance:
I'm hoping to sail through this academic year unaffected by school politics and any other hassles they throw my way and concentrate fully on lovely baby things. First term - getting nice and healthy, second term - :bfp: and probably trying to get through each day without being ill, third term - get nice and round and say goodbye to them all for a year!! Sounds like bliss. Bring on TTC!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> Hello Ladies!! I've been lerking around for a couple of days and after re-reading MrsTigs post I decided to post. Your post really hit home for me as we were original going to TTC this month (august) but my blood work hasnt been good enough.

Hi Sprite and welcome to the thread! 

Yep, this TTC lark is certainly a bit more complicated than I imagined! :wacko: It's now almost a month since I visited my GP for an initial health check and to request a referral to the joint obstetric/endocrine clinic. No appointment yet and I'm getting a bit impatient! 

Think I will follow up this week.... I don't want to wait months for an appointment letter, for an appointment which could itself be months away! Particularly if all the consultant is going to say is "oh fine, just start TTC and then stop the Dostinex when PG confirmed!" Or, equally infuriating, they might tell me that I need to stop Dostinex months in advance of TTC :growlmad: 

Just feel really powerless at the moment! :cry: My medical situation is not exactly straightforward, so I want to get all the information before we start TTC and to ensure I'm doing the right things during pregnancy (ie. the hospital will want to check my prolactin levels throughout, possibly change me to a different drug etc etc). But I'm currently getting impatient to just start the process!

On a positive note, I've started taking vitamins and am coming off Cerazette tomorrow when my current pack runs out! DH was a bit wary, as I haven't had my hospital appt yet, but I wanted a head start in getting my cycle back to normal. And we can still 'practice' with other protection in the meantime :blush:

So, some small positive steps at least.... Which are making me feel both excited and very scared at the same time!! Anyone else feeling like that? 

We were at a family BBQ on Saturday with children ranging from newborn up to 7 year olds. DH was playing with the older ones and I was having lovely cuddles with the babies. But I was secretly thinking "OMG! Are we really going to do this?!". One dad trying to eat his meal while holding a baby, a couple taking it in turns to entertain their 4 year old, and a mum trying to feed a toddler without covering her sundress in orange goo, and all of them generally not being able to relax! 

I do feel ready to start a family, but at the same time I'm petrified about what children will do to my body, my home, my sanity and my bank balance!! :dohh:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Hello!

We're planning to start TTC December / January too! We're getting married on 17th November and then off on honeymoon for a couple of weeks. I'll be finishing my last pill packet just before we fly back from the honeymoon (1st week of December), then once AF has been and gone we'll start trying!

I've been taking folic acid for a couple of months already and my partner has just been taking multi-vitamins. When we start TTC, we're going to go on to Pregnacare.

I know lots of people wait a while after coming off the pill before they start trying but after speaking to my GP, she has reassured me there is no medical reason to wait, apparently it's just because it can be easier to estimate due date? I assume that only applies early on? i.e. the first scan can estimate fine without the date of the last natural period?

I always thought i'd be too scared of giving birth to actually want to have children. Although I'm not looking forward to the labour part, I'm really looking forward to being pregnant! I just hope we don't have any problems trying to conceive - something I'm a bit paranoid about this following a STI I had a while ago - all fixed now, just not sure if any permanent damage has been done. There's only one way to find out I guess!


----------



## SazzleR

sprite30 said:


> We were at a family BBQ on Saturday with children ranging from newborn up to 7 year olds. DH was playing with the older ones and I was having lovely cuddles with the babies. But I was secretly thinking "OMG! Are we really going to do this?!". One dad trying to eat his meal while holding a baby, a couple taking it in turns to entertain their 4 year old, and a mum trying to feed a toddler without covering her sundress in orange goo, and all of them generally not being able to relax!
> 
> I do feel ready to start a family, but at the same time I'm petrified about what children will do to my body, my home, my sanity and my bank balance!! :dohh:

There is def no relaxing with a LO, that's for sure! Enjoy these next few months of doing your own thing :haha: They do ruin/change all those things you listed but they bring so much love & happiness that it's all worth it :cloud9:


----------



## sprite30

I feel the exact same way MrsTigs. And the health issues are a bit to much out of my hands for my liking. I do enoying planning and preparing for things and I my DH has to remind me not to get too excited. But being around family and friends with children is exciting...and scary all rolled up in the same little ball.


----------



## MrsTigs

SazzleR said:


> There is def no relaxing with a LO, that's for sure! Enjoy these next few months of doing your own thing :haha: They do ruin/change all those things you listed but they bring so much love & happiness that it's all worth it :cloud9:

Yep, I'm trying to just enjoy being married, sorting our house out and generally having time to ourselves without having to think about mortgages, moving, wedding planning etc :happydance:

But.... as Sprite said, I'm a natural planner and like to have a "project" on the horizon. I find it really hard to relax and just enjoy the here-and-now! So, despite feeling nervous about turning our lives upside down by having children, I'm also impatient to get started :dohh:


----------



## MrsTigs

MrsTigs said:


> It's now almost a month since I visited my GP for an initial health check and to request a referral to the joint obstetric/endocrine clinic. No appointment yet and I'm getting a bit impatient!

So, got a letter in the post this morning.... appointent at the hospital clinic for October :happydance: Bit further away than I would like, but at least I've got a date to find out what changes we might need to make to my meds and when we can actually start TTC!

Still hoping for Jan 2013. Came off cerazette a few days ago, so hoping that my cycle will have sort itself out over the next 4 months. Feel a bit rubbish today actually, but not sure if it's PMS or a combination of over-doing it at the gym and a late night with friends last night!

Time will tell..... Not really looking forward to having AF back in my life, but at least it will be for a very good reason!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well.
Tigs xx


----------



## sprite30

All is well here MrsTigs. So glad to hear your moving in the right direction. I had my last blood work on Aug 28th and things are looking up. My family doctor was much more positive this visit. My iron is going up and so are my stores. She wants to do more bloodwork in november and if the supplements are still working as well as they are now we "might" be able to start trying in November. But we will still keep january in mind for now ..i dont want to get too excited. 

I've already began to track my cycle when i went off the pill it was all over the place. My doctor thinks that has alot to do with why my iron was so low. At the begining i was on a 22 day cycle which was horrible i was literally bleeding every 2 weeks. Now i'm 26 day so not to bad. I hope hope hope you have better luck then i did.


----------



## mummybuns

I'm also a teacher but secondary. If I get pregnant straight away again, it will be perfect mat leave timing! Once I return to work in September, I need to keep myself busy by getting back into exercise & losing the last of my baby weight. See ticker :blush:
I didn't have AF until LO was 6 months old when we stopped BF so since then we've been using the highly reliable pull out method too :haha: DH is good at it lol
Hope to get to know you all better![/QUOTE]

Absolutely! It will be perfect timing. A nice little rest in September next year until baby arrives in October. That's the plan!! :happydance:


Being a teacher too I really like your 3 term plan... May have to copy you:flower: Now if I could just stop myself getting dragged into bitching at school and everyday stresses :growlmad: It's only day 3 back at school and my healthy eating drive has really gone to pot. Coffee overdrive, no breakfast and period came so went into chocolate melt down. I don't know why I get depressed when it comes as we're not really trying yet!!


I'm hoping to sail through this academic year unaffected by school politics and any other hassles they throw my way and concentrate fully on lovely baby things. First term - getting nice and healthy, second term - :bfp: and probably trying to get through each day without being ill, third term - get nice and round and say goodbye to them all for a year!! Sounds like bliss. Bring on TTC!!! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## babyfan82

Absolutely. It's a nightmare back there already. We're already bitching and moaning, it's like see haven't even had a break this year. My little class are adorable tho. Until about three weeks time when I'm tearing my hair out because they're still not writing!!! I haven't been so bad with food, i'm usually managing breakfast now and i've stopped snacking at breaktime which is a big bonus. I have no willpower with food. It's not good. Ha ha ha. The three term plan is awesome I reckon, i've never timed it so well before. I'm determined to make it work this time around. Except that my car is sick and will cost a fortune to fix :( it had better not mess up the plan!!!! :growlmad: hope you're all doing well ladies. Not long left for us all now :happydance:


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> All is well here MrsTigs. So glad to hear your moving in the right direction.

Thanks Sprite! I'm so pleased to have my clinic appointment through, even if it does feel like years away...... I'm counting down the weeks!



sprite30 said:


> I had my last blood work on Aug 28th and things are looking up. My family doctor was much more positive this visit. My iron is going up and so are my stores.

And glad to hear things are looking up for you too :happydance:



sprite30 said:


> I've already began to track my cycle when i went off the pill it was all over the place.....Now i'm 26 day so not to bad. I hope hope hope you have better luck then i did.

Been off Cerazette for almost 4 weeks now, but no sign of AF yet.... Had cramps and backache when I first came off, and really sore boobs the whole time :growlmad: Not quite sure when to expect AF - my cycles have always been fairly long, so hopefully in the next week or so.

Would be nice to have a cycle before visiting the consultant - so I can report that all is working!! My bloodwork shows normal levels of prolactin etc etc, but I'd quite like real proof that the meds are doing their job!

Been feeling a bit low in general this past week; stress at work and feeling tired and tearful :cry: Can't believe I'm saying this, but sooooo hoping it means AF is round the corner - that would cheer me up! :wacko:


----------



## Mimi85

Hi girls :wave:

I was reading your posts and it made me think about doctor's visit pre-ttc. I was wondering if it was totally necessary or only needed if I have a known problem. I guess I never really thought about needing to visit a doctor unless I had trouble conceiving. 

Also, for the ladies who have been on the pill/are on the pill, how long were you on the pill? I have been on it for almost 10 years now and I'm really scared that my cycle will be all over the place when stopping. They were pretty normal before I started the pill but I don't know if prolonged pill use changes that or just aging in general.

thanks for feedback ladies!


----------



## LAWife

Mimi85 said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> I was reading your posts and it made me think about doctor's visit pre-ttc. I was wondering if it was totally necessary or only needed if I have a known problem. I guess I never really thought about needing to visit a doctor unless I had trouble conceiving.
> 
> Also, for the ladies who have been on the pill/are on the pill, how long were you on the pill? I have been on it for almost 10 years now and I'm really scared that my cycle will be all over the place when stopping. They were pretty normal before I started the pill but I don't know if prolonged pill use changes that or just aging in general.
> 
> thanks for feedback ladies!

Hi ya!
I am super similar to you, I'm 28, my DH is 31 and we have been married just over two years. We have been together for almost 6 years. I was on BC for 10 years and came off in January and had normal periods until May, and then I randomly skipped June and July, and had a weird long period in August. I guess I'm glad I went off BC early enough for my body to figure it out! We are a "go" for January TTC for #1- though I am trying to convince him to start earlier (what's a few months difference? :)) I went to my gyno and had a "chat" appt and just asked questions. She wanted me to start pre-natal vitamins and to start eating as healthy as possible, but didn't do blood-work since I'm pretty healthy. She just explained what to look for when we do start trying in terms of EWCM and re-explained ovulation, but other than that, she said "go for it and have fun!". 3 months to go!!!!! :) :)


----------



## Mimi85

LAWife said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> I was reading your posts and it made me think about doctor's visit pre-ttc. I was wondering if it was totally necessary or only needed if I have a known problem. I guess I never really thought about needing to visit a doctor unless I had trouble conceiving.
> 
> Also, for the ladies who have been on the pill/are on the pill, how long were you on the pill? I have been on it for almost 10 years now and I'm really scared that my cycle will be all over the place when stopping. They were pretty normal before I started the pill but I don't know if prolonged pill use changes that or just aging in general.
> 
> thanks for feedback ladies!
> 
> Hi ya!
> I am super similar to you, I'm 28, my DH is 31 and we have been married just over two years. We have been together for almost 6 years. I was on BC for 10 years and came off in January and had normal periods until May, and then I randomly skipped June and July, and had a weird long period in August. I guess I'm glad I went off BC early enough for my body to figure it out! We are a "go" for January TTC for #1- though I am trying to convince him to start earlier (what's a few months difference? :)) I went to my gyno and had a "chat" appt and just asked questions. She wanted me to start pre-natal vitamins and to start eating as healthy as possible, but didn't do blood-work since I'm pretty healthy. She just explained what to look for when we do start trying in terms of EWCM and re-explained ovulation, but other than that, she said "go for it and have fun!". 3 months to go!!!!! :) :)Click to expand...

Hey thanks for the reply! makes me feel better to know that I can have somewhat regular cycles after taking the pill for 10 years. I will be starting pre-natals soon and I already eat well and exercise regularly so I don't think there is too much else I can do but pe patient at this point! Good luck with ttc!!! :)


----------



## MrsTigs

Mimi85 said:


> I was reading your posts and it made me think about doctor's visit pre-ttc. I was wondering if it was totally necessary or only needed if I have a known problem.

Hi Mimi, 

I only went to my GP pre-TTC because I needed a referral to the joint gynae/endocrine clinic to review my medication and check that my prolactin levels etc are ok and not likely to interfer with TTC. 

Don't think it would have occurred to me otherwise.... and my GP did seem quite surprised at first, before I mentioned the need for a referral letter. I asked if there was anything else I should be doing or thinking about at this stage and she just mentioned that I could start folic acid if I wanted to. 



Mimi85 said:


> Also, for the ladies who have been on the pill/are on the pill, how long were you on the pill?

I was on Microgynon for about 5 years, but had to stop as it was elevating my blood pressure. I had a break from BC for a couple of years and then started on Cerazette, which I've been on for about 2 and a half years.

I stopped taking it about 25 days ago and AF showed up yesterday :thumbup: Feels very odd to have her visiting after over two years without any periods!! Feeling a bit rubbish today tbh, but definitely happy that everything seems to be working. 

Now just have to wait and see whether my cycles settle into a regular pattern over the next three months..... 

Tigs xx


----------



## sprite30

Mimi 85, I was on the pill for 7 years before going off in march. Although it was a headache for the first couple of months it seems to be about as normal as its probably going to get.

I only went to my family doctor because i have a family history of kidney disease and hadnt had bloodwork in a verrry long time. Good news the kidneys were fine but i am so glad i found out about the low Iron. If you are healthy for the most part I would just go for it.

I would def start with the pre-natal vitamins or at least a multi vitamin. I started mine in Jan as that was about the only suggestion my doctor gave me. 

MrsTigs, so glad AF came and you can have that piece of mind of knowing you at least got it before you see your doctor. YAY!! 

DH and I went to target on saturday night and bought a bunch of baby making things..I think we got alittle carried away. I bought a Basal Thermometer but after using it for a couple of mornings i'm already annoyed. We also bought a 7 pack of ovulation tests. My thought process was to worry about he whole ovulations stuff now while we cant try then to be all stressed out when we are actually trying. If I can get a range of when I ovulate that we will sufficient. 


I put a countdown app of my phone 58 days left until i have another set of bloodwork done. Good luck with your doctor. Keep me posted.


----------



## Mimi85

I would really like to stop the pill earlier to regulate cycle and to get an idea of when I ovulate but my period when Im not on the pill is very excruciatingly painful! I have horrible cramps, migraines and I have passed out because of it. Im afraid this will happen again so Im waiting until my ttc month to come off the pill.


----------



## sprite30

Hi guys, just wanted to give a quick update. We just got an appointment with a Hematologist for possible iron injections instead of waiting for the supplements to work. We go on Oct 3rd to see what our options are but depends if they actually give the injections or not. I am hopeful that we will start trying in mid-nov. 

Tho i highly doubt that ill be one of those women who gets pregnant on the first try so i will see you around and keep looking for your updates.


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> MrsTigs, so glad AF came and you can have that piece of mind of knowing you at least got it before you see your doctor. YAY!!

Thanks Sprite! Feeling a bit more positive now that things seem to be working, and my consultant appointment is getting closer :happydance: Really wish I wasn't such a worryer - imagining all sorts of pitfalls and getting worked up before I've even given my body a chance!



sprite30 said:


> We just got an appointment with a Hematologist for possible iron injections instead of waiting for the supplements to work. We go on Oct 3rd to see what our options are but depends if they actually give the injections or not. I am hopeful that we will start trying in mid-nov.

Sounds like things are moving along for you too :thumbup: I hope the hematology appointment goes well and that you get a good result. Here's to moving forward and bringing that TTC date closer :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join? I've been really indecisive about when we will TTC but I've told DH not to consider it till Janurary and tbh I don't think ill last much longer!
I'm a SAHM to my gorgeous toddler Freddie, married DH in July and life is amazing!
Can't wait to have another baby though :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join too? 
My OH and I finally had a discussion about when we're going to try and we decided on January 2013 as long as everything falls into place like we expect it to. If it doesn't we'll have to wait longer. :nope:

About me and OH: I'm 21 and OH is 28 (almost). We're waiting to try for my fourth and my OH's first. I'm WTT for my rainbow baby after losing my daughter to SIDS in April. My OH and I are living apart at the moment and moving in together is one of the things that needs to fall into place before we TTC. I'm currently a stay at home mom to my four year old son and three year old daughter and my OH is an electrician. Oh, and my OH and I are engaged to be engaged, since he asked me to marry him but he wants to propose properly. I think that's about it. :haha: Sorry for rambling.


----------



## MrsTigs

Hi Mummyclo and Aidensxmomma :wave: Welcome to the gang! 

Congrats to both of you on your engagements and weddings! :thumbup:

And Aidensxmomma, so sorry for your loss. Another beautiful star shining brightly :angel:


----------



## sprite30

Mrstigs, How are things going? Are you counting down the time until your appointment?

We had our appointment with the Hematologist today and she is putting me on iv infusions so ill get iron thru iv every monday for the next 8 weeks. Ill probably take that opportunity to try to lose 8 lbs also. hey why not? the 8 weeks is over our mid-november goal but im not too worried because i was kinda figuring it wasnt going to be absolutely perfect. 

Yippee !!


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> Mrstigs, How are things going? Are you counting down the time until your appointment?

Yep, counting down the days! Under three weeks now :happydance: Getting there, although time does seem to be ticking soooo slowly......

One of my best friends had her first baby recently, so that has made me even more impatient! I am so thrilled for her, but a teeny bit jealous too and just want to get our journey to parenthood started! 

And, seeing her with her baby and talking about feeds and sleep patterns etc, kinda makes me feel scared and emotional too.... :help: Scared that things won't be straighforward for us, scared that being a mum might not happen, scared about the huge life changes on the horizon and jealous that she is going through something wonderful that I can't (yet) fully relate too! 

Generally a bit of a mess at the moment! :wacko: Which hopefully just means that my second AF since BC is round the corner!!



sprite30 said:


> We had our appointment with the Hematologist today and she is putting me on iv infusions so ill get iron thru iv every monday for the next 8 weeks. Ill probably take that opportunity to try to lose 8 lbs also

Great news! Glad to hear that you are starting some treatment :thumbup: I guess pushing TTC back is a bit disappointing, but at least you are on the right track and taking actual steps towards it. Hope the next 8 weeks fly by!

What is your plan to loose 8lbs? I've been on a sporadic health kick for a while now! I was quite dedicated for about 6 months before my wedding and lost almost a stone. I did the 30-day Shred three times a week, cut down on bread and tried not to mix fats and carbs in one meal - seemed to do the trick!

But I've slipped since then..... Haven't put much back on, but my energy levels have suffered. Sometimes I wonder how I will even cope with a demanding newborn :dohh:

Tigs xx


----------



## shelbelle33

Can I join too? My dh and I are planning to start trying at the beginning of the year too! The idea of not knowing how long it is going to take to get pregnant is driving me crazy! I wish I at least had an idea, oh well, guess there isn't any harm in practicing, lol.


----------



## MrsTigs

Welcome Shelbelle! :wave: 



shelbelle33 said:


> The idea of not knowing how long it is going to take to get pregnant is driving me crazy!

This is exactly how I feel too :wacko: I'm such a "planner", so not being able to control and pinpoint exactly when we will conceive is really difficult for me!

Plus, I have a health condition (Prolactinoma) which is controlled with tablets and hasn't bothered me for the last 10 years..... but with MIGHT impact how quickly we fall pregnant... So that's adding to the anxiety I think.

Oh, and my best friend has just had her first baby, so I don't want to be too far behind her. And I absolutely HATE my job and can't wait to be on mat leave!! Doh!

Welcome to the crazy club!! :happydance:


----------



## sprite30

MrsTigs said:


> Yep, counting down the days! Under three weeks now :happydance: Getting there, although time does seem to be ticking soooo slowly......
> 
> One of my best friends had her first baby recently, so that has made me even more impatient! I am so thrilled for her, but a teeny bit jealous too and just want to get our journey to parenthood started!
> 
> And, seeing her with her baby and talking about feeds and sleep patterns etc, kinda makes me feel scared and emotional too.... :help: Scared that things won't be straighforward for us, scared that being a mum might not happen, scared about the huge life changes on the horizon and jealous that she is going through something wonderful that I can't (yet) fully relate too!
> 
> Generally a bit of a mess at the moment! :wacko: Which hopefully just means that my second AF since BC is round the corner!!

I could not have said this better myself. I'm having a bit of jealousy right now myself with my SIL. She is 6 months preggo and i envy her but at the same time i'm glad shes preggo first so she can tell me the good the bad and the ugly of it. its really is a roller coaster of emotions.



MrsTigs said:


> Great news! Glad to hear that you are starting some treatment :thumbup: I guess pushing TTC back is a bit disappointing, but at least you are on the right track and taking actual steps towards it. Hope the next 8 weeks fly by!
> 
> What is your plan to loose 8lbs? I've been on a sporadic health kick for a while now! I was quite dedicated for about 6 months before my wedding and lost almost a stone. I did the 30-day Shred three times a week, cut down on bread and tried not to mix fats and carbs in one meal - seemed to do the trick!
> 
> But I've slipped since then..... Haven't put much back on, but my energy levels have suffered. Sometimes I wonder how I will even cope with a demanding newborn :dohh:
> 
> Tigs xx

Today was my first treatment and it really was soooo easy. If i would have known it was going to be this easy i would have pushed for it awhile ago but i had no clue and i was really trying anything i could to avoid going this route but after today...easy breezy

The next 8 weeks should just fly right by i have so many commitments and small goals that i should be able to keep my mind off worrying and keep the excitment high. My sister is closing on her new house on thursday so we spent all day sunday talking about what she needs and what she wants to get at some point and shell be moving the weekend of oct 20th and then oct 27th we have our 3rd annual halloween party that my girlfriend and I have been throwing. My SIL's baby shower is Nov 10th. I have GYN appt on NOV 14th. and then Thanksgiving is right around the corner and i would love to take a weekend vacation then.

As far as weight loss goes, im going to keep up with my food plan. 1500 calories a day and try to keep drinking my water. I really have been slacking on working out but its been cold and since i work from home i tend to trap myself in the house when its too cold. I would like to get out and walk more probably somewhere indoors though. Guess i have to go shopping LOL

I've lost about 12 lbs in the last 6 months or so by just watching my portions and carbs and ive managed to maintain that loss but i really would love to lose those 8 more lbs.



MrsTigs said:


> But I've slipped since then..... Haven't put much back on, but my energy levels have suffered. Sometimes I wonder how I will even cope with a demanding newborn :dohh:

I swear you think the same as I do. I'm worried about the energy too. Luckily my husband can survive on very little sleep. I'm totally different i need my 8 hours. So i see ALOT of naps in my future. LOL


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> I could not have said this better myself. I'm having a bit of jealousy right now myself with my SIL. She is 6 months preggo and i envy her but at the same time i'm glad shes preggo first so she can tell me the good the bad and the ugly of it. its really is a roller coaster of emotions.

Yep, it's difficult when people around you are experiencing pregnancy and motherhood and you are yet to start! I guess, when it's finally my turn, having my friend around to ask about stuff will be great... but at the moment I'm having to readjust our friendship a little. We were always kinda at the same stage in life (even though she got engaged and married before me), whereas now it feels like our realms of experience are sooooo different! I'm a bit of a control freak if I'm honest, so watching her with her LO and feeling a bit clueless and daunted by it all isn't a happy emotion for me! :wacko:



sprite30 said:


> Today was my first treatment and it really was soooo easy. If i would have known it was going to be this easy i would have pushed for it awhile ago but i had no clue and i was really trying anything i could to avoid going this route but after today...easy breezy

So glad your treatment went well :happydance: Now you can just tick off each one as the weeks go by - and sounds like you have plenty of fun things to keep you occupied too. I love Autumn, with halloween, bonfire night and Christmas on the horizon (I'm in the UK!) and my birthday too :cake:



sprite30 said:


> I've lost about 12 lbs in the last 6 months or so by just watching my portions and carbs and ive managed to maintain that loss but i really would love to lose those 8 more lbs.

Wow, well done you! Sounds like your food plan is working. Know what you mean about exercise though... I find it so hard to motivate myself! Especially now that the weather's getting colder and evenings darker..... I have just found out there's a Zumba class at the primary school in my village (literally over the road from my house!) so think I'll give that a go. Although, just realised the classes are on a Wednesday - aka tonight! :dohh: Will have to start next week!



sprite30 said:


> I swear you think the same as I do. I'm worried about the energy too. Luckily my husband can survive on very little sleep. I'm totally different i need my 8 hours. So i see ALOT of naps in my future. LOL

LOL! We're definitely telepathic WTT twins! I need my sleep too and am terrible at getting up in the mornings... :coffee: Although, recently I've had to get up for early meetings and have actually felt better - so maybe I've been having too much sleep?! I'm sure, once baby is here, I'll be programmed to their every need and will just get on with being "mummy". Not to say I won't be tired, but hopefully it won't be like dragging myself out of bed for a job I don't particularly like!

Tigs xx


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies,

I'm hoping to TTC in January 2013 too. 

I lost my son at 22 weeks end of July and I was initially going to TTC straight away as I wanted to be pregnant before my due date of the 4th Dec. But I have decided to wait until I see my consultant who will hopefully give me a reason as to why I went into premature labour and a care plan for my next pregnancy. That appointment won't be until the end of this month/beginning of Nov. Then I want to get through Xmas and my DS 3rd birthday without being extra anxious with my next pregnancy, because no doubt I will not relax at all next time.

So January it is for me.


----------



## sprite30

aww welcome to the group sharan 

if there is anything you want to talk about just let us know. i dont know how much support i can be since ive never been pregnant but i'm here to listen if you just need someone to chat with

MrsTigs, i wanted to ask you if AF is getting back to normal now that you are off BCP. I got AF on wednesday night and it seemd like it was going to be normal but by thursday morning it was almost non exsistant???. I have to remember to ask on monday if it has anything to do with the iron ifusions. i googled it but couldnt really find anything on it. i'm not complaining though no blood loss=no iron loss right? just alittle worrysome going from a heavy period for 5 days to practically nothing at all.


----------



## MrsTigs

Hi Sharan, welcome to the thread :wave:

So sorry for your loss. Hope your forthcoming consultant appointment is a positive one, and as Sprite says, we're all here if you want to talk about anything. 



sprite30 said:


> MrsTigs, i wanted to ask you if AF is getting back to normal now that you are off BCP. I got AF on wednesday night and it seemd like it was going to be normal but by thursday morning it was almost non exsistant???

I've had two periods since stopping BC; the first showed up after 25 days and the second 28 days after that. Both lasted for about 4 days, although they were a bit lighter and shorter than how I remember from years ago, before I was on BC. (Was on Microgynon before switching to Cerazette a couple of years ago, during which time I didn't have any periods at all).

I'm hoping the pattern will continue, but who knows.... I'm not entirely sure how my medication affects things, or whether these are "true" periods following ovulation etc. Am going to chat with my consultant at my appointment next week happydance:)

I'd certainly ask on Monday whether your injections could be affecting things. It could be related to that, or perhaps just things taking a while to settle down - how long since you stopped BC?


----------



## sprite30

MrsTigs said:


> I'm hoping the pattern will continue, but who knows.... I'm not entirely sure how my medication affects things, or whether these are "true" periods following ovulation etc. Am going to chat with my consultant at my appointment next week happydance:)
> 
> I'd certainly ask on Monday whether your injections could be affecting things. It could be related to that, or perhaps just things taking a while to settle down - how long since you stopped BC?

So glad to hear your getting a pattern. I asked on Monday and the nurse really didnt know kinda gave me the run around and said have to speak with GYN. Ive been using the OPK's and i may have had a positive on day 6 so maybe im just having a short cycle/lighter cycle this time around. Only time will tell. 

You're appointment is coming around soooo quick. Super exciting.


----------



## Euginka

Was WTT till march, but now we've decided to just start with the new year. Currently still on the pill and will come off at christmas-what happens after that is anybodies guess:) super excited and nervous all at the same time. anybody else nervous? I've always been so confident that i wanted to be a mommy and that i would love every minute of my pregnancy-what if i struggle? 

maybe im overthinking it!

any thoughts?


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> You're appointment is coming around soooo quick. Super exciting.

Appointment is TOMORROW! :happydance: Here's hoping it goes well and that it won't take much to sort out my meds and set us on the TTC road! 



Euginka said:


> anybody else nervous? I've always been so confident that i wanted to be a mommy and that i would love every minute of my pregnancy-what if i struggle?

Same here! I'm really excited, but nervous too. I've always wanted a family and looked forward to being a mum, but as our TTC date actually gets closer, the reality is setting in.... 

I'm quite a perfectionist who likes to plan and be organised, but pregnancy, birth and children are kinda unpredictable and that scares me a bit! What if it's not all plain sailing? What if I feel rubbish during my pregnancy or have a horrid birth? :wacko: 

I'm also not that great at asking for help or admitting that I'm stuggling with something.... Guess I'll just have to keep reminding myself that babies don't come with instruction manuals and that all new parents feel a bit lost at first. But they muddle through with trial and error! 

As Sheldon says "we have to take in nourishment, expel waste and inhale enough oxygen to keep our cells from dying. Everything else is optional". With the addition of love and comfort, I guess that can be applied to babies; if they are fed, clean, comfortable and loved, we shouldn't worry too much!

Tigs x

PS. I am DEFINITELY overthinking all this!! :dohh:


----------



## sprite30

YaY!!! Super excited for you MrsTigs. We'll be TTC before we know it.

I am definitely overthinking it all too. The good the bad and the ugly of it. I kinda have the personality that i think the worst right away so i really am trying to let go of those fears so i can enjoy everything. To many what ifs right now. But things always work out for me..they may not workout the way i originally planned but when all is said and done i know i am capable of handling it all. 

MrsTigs said it perfectly...reality is setting in LOL


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> YaY!!! Super excited for you MrsTigs. We'll be TTC before we know it

Thanks Sprite! Just back from my appointment and it went well :thumbup: 

My consultant was pretty happy with my bloods and MRI from my last visit in January and apparently I don't have to stop/change my meds until I fall pregnant and then they will review. He seemed happy with my AF cycle etc and just sent me for updated bloods to double check prolactin levels.

So, blood results pending, it's a green light for us! :happydance: EEEEK! As we've just said, now the reality sets in....! :shock: I text my husband with the result of my appointment and he was like "Great! Er... yeah...so....green light huh?!" Think we'll be having a long chat tonight, checking our geeky 'baby fund' spreadsheet and generally getting ourselves into a right tizz! 

All very exciting though :D


----------



## sprite30

YaY!!! more steps in the right direction.

Good luck tonight with the chat. exciting!!!


----------



## Euginka

glad to see im in good company:)


----------



## mrs_deluxe

Hi Everyone

Dont mind me jumping in... 

My DH and I are looking to start our TTC journey in December 2012/Jan 2013 (more likely Jan as my stupid irregular long cycle wont show up again till then!). 

We will be kicking off with 50mg of Clomid (I dont ovulate it seems after some initial testing) but DH is fine and everything else seems ok with me.

Its a nervous time and i get so itchy just waiting to actually start !!! 
We've been NTNP for over 15 months and I just want to get going...... 

I have lurked over these pages for a long time and I must admit alot of the questions and answers from other members have helped me greatly over the last 2 years, seeking medical help aboout irregular cycles, blood tests, what to ask etc. 
I now have my box of Clomid (sitting in the fruit bowl) waiting to be cracked open in a few months time!! 

Its nice to know others are starting their journeys around the same time and we can share stories 

So Hi


----------



## sprite30

welcome mrs_deluxe,

boo! for long cycles. thats no fun at all.


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> YaY!!! more steps in the right direction.
> 
> Good luck tonight with the chat. exciting!!!

Thanks Sprite! We had a good chat, did the maths, admitted that we are both terrified about the whole thing.... and decided to start trying! :happydance: :wacko:

I'm not charting or temping or doing any other strange activities with sticks and thermometers, but I have been trying to keep an eye on my cycle over the last couple of months. Think we're going to take a relaxed approach until after Christmas, although I've got a rough idea of when we should be DTD :blush:



mrs_deluxe said:


> I have lurked over these pages for a long time and I must admit alot of the questions and answers from other members have helped me greatly over the last 2 years, seeking medical help aboout irregular cycles, blood tests, what to ask etc.

Same here Mrs Deluxe. It's nice to know that there are other people out there WTT due to tests etc, and that I'm not the only one obsessing about these things and fearing the worst..... Always helps to get an outside perspective on things :)

Tigs xx


----------



## sprite30

Yay! super excited mrstigs

Starting poas 2 months ago since ive had such short cycles b4 and I ended up oing on day 6 and got af today which bumps our ttc date up a good 5 days which is actually exciting.

I do like the relaxed approach to trying I think once we start in dec Ill try not to be all crazy about temping or testing and just relax and let it happen. It least I have a rough idea now too

Its funny tho the last talk we had..i asked dh if there was anything he was worried about and he said no....which oh course freaked me out...how can you not be worried about anything?..but then again I think im worried about everything lol...i told him he had to think of one thing and he eventually said changing diapers lol


----------



## MrsTigs

Thanks Sprite! Glad to hear that you're getting an idea of your cycle and that your TTC date has moved up a few day - every little helps! 

I'm not exactly sure when I am oing, but I've obviously got a rough idea (assuming my cycle keeps to 28 days). Think we're just going to concentrate activities around that time and see what happens. If we've not had any luck by Christmas, then I might start getting a bit more scientific about it! Don't want to take the fun out if it though :wacko:

I'm kinda glad that my hubby is as nervous as me! Otherwise I might feel like a crazy person who worries about everthing... (I know I'm in good company on B&B though, he he!). Think he's mostly anxious about the change it will mean in our lives and about being a parent who's responsible for another life. 

Whereas I'm worrying about how long it will all take, how my body will cope (sickness etc), going through labour etc etc etc..... as well as how it will change our lives and being a good parent!! :dohh:

Oh, and changing diapers is up there too! Along with feeding, sleeping, recognising when baby isn't well, teething, potty training blah blah ad infinitum!

Bring it on! :D


----------



## LillyTame

Hello everyone! So Jan is supposed to be when we start NTNP, but I know me and I'm going to be taking tests every other symptom that I THINK I have lol and probably prompting a "sexy time" a little more often than usual lol. I have to wait to Dec probably for my 1st cycle...I haven't had one in 6 months because I'm on Depo, but I'm due for my next shot in Nov, but wont be taking it, obviously lol. So I wont be able to start tracking cycles until Dec, but I've always been really regular and I hope things just jump right back on track.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mrs_deluxe

Thanks Girls! 

It's a tricky time, not sure how its all going to go... But it is nice to have support of others in a similar position!
Honestly I swear I am addicted to this site. God only knows how long I'll spend obsessing when I am actually pregnant. Hahaha :wacko:


----------



## MrsTigs

Hi LillyTame, welcome to the gang :wave: Hope your cycles come back as expected and you can get started as planned in January. Exciting times!



mrs_deluxe said:


> Honestly I swear I am addicted to this site. God only knows how long I'll spend obsessing when I am actually pregnant. Hahaha :wacko:

Me too! :dohh: I'm always browsing the threads on here! Like you say, it's nice to get some support from people who are in the same boat. 

I am trying not to get too obsessed..... Will only stress myself out if I think about it all too much. Easier said than done though!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you Mrs.Tigs.....as we all know as we get older our bodies never react the same, so who knows! One thing different this time when I started the depo was that I had a light bleed for like 2wks! Almost made me stop the depo but with the next shot that went away....so with that being said I wouldn't be surprised if the after depo events were different than when I was in my twenties too...we'll just have to wait and see :shrug:

BTW...love the name...does it stand for tigger? I'm a big Tigger fan, have been for close to 15yrs :thumbup:


----------



## Amygdala

Hi everybody! Can I join you? We'll be ttc our second in January. I'm excited but thankfully not as crazy broody as I was with our first. Bit nervous as well as I'm hoping for a small-ish age gap so really hope it doesn't take too long. I'd get started today but have to wait for work reasons. I have to say though, I'm excited about Christmas with LO without any morning sickness and also looking forward to not having to restrict myself food and drinks wise this year (was pregnant two years ago and breastfeeding last year). I've started folic acid and got a flu shot but other than that no preparations yet. I should REALLY start exercising.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think everyone feels that way. When you're not trying, you're terrified that you'll accidentally get pregnant, but the moment you actually start trying, you're afraid that you'll never get pregnant.

I don't want to try any earlier than May 2013, but I won't settle for anything later than September 2013 to start TTC.


----------



## MrsTigs

LillyTame said:


> Thank you Mrs.Tigs.....as we all know as we get older our bodies never react the same, so who knows!

Very true. I used to have pretty regular cycles, but was on Cerazette until a few months ago so hadn't had AF for years! Wasn't sure what to expect when I stopped BC, especially as I also have a prolactinoma which stops AF (but is contolled by meds).

But luckily they started after about 26 days and have been keeping to a regular 28 day cycle every since. Now I just have to work out when I'm ovulating.... without temping?! (Don't want to get too technical just yet!)



LillyTame said:


> BTW...love the name...does it stand for tigger? I'm a big Tigger fan, have been for close to 15yrs :thumbup:

Tigs is an old nickname that I've had forever and can't really remember why....! Love WTP though - my favourites are Piglet, Tigger and Roo! 

xx


----------



## teacup

Hellooo! We are TTC January 2013, can't believe it's only 2 months away! I am super broody now! I am 26 and my husband is 36, we have been married 2 months and have been together 4 years. Both our birthdays are in October, and if we conceive straight away then baby will have an October birthday too! (That isn't the reason we waited though! haha!)


----------



## LillyTame

teacup said:


> Hellooo! We are TTC January 2013, can't believe it's only 2 months away! I am super broody now!

Doesn't it seem like these two months are taking foooooreveeeer lol. I mentioned in my WTT/TTC journal that I don't know how the ladies waiting 6mon to over a year do it and still come to sites like this!!


----------



## teacup

LillyTame said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo! We are TTC January 2013, can't believe it's only 2 months away! I am super broody now!
> 
> Doesn't it seem like these two months are taking foooooreveeeer lol. I mentioned in my WTT/TTC journal that I don't know how the ladies waiting 6mon to over a year do it and still come to sites like this!!Click to expand...

I have been waiting since August last year! It's really hard, but I had our wedding to concentrate on and my job so that kept me distracted. Finding it tricky now, but only two months to go now! :thumbup: Have been day dreaming lots (and watching 'One Born Every Minute' on 4oD) :blush:


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I used to watch OBEM all the time until I fell pregnant. Haven't seen it since, don't ask me why. 
It's getting pretty close to January now. :) I like to think of it in cycles rather than months, makes it feel sooner somehow. For me it's one more cycle of contraception. So watch out, egg after next, we're coming to get you!
Teacup, have you been waiting for job reasons?


----------



## kitty28

Well I struggled with my bf for years before we finally agreed on a date to start TTC. I was recently diagnosed with fibroids and the gynae was all worried that almost 30 no kids yet and all. My mum had fibroids but after 40. This got my bf scared and he was like "it's time we got pregnant!" I never thought those words cud sound that good!!!!! And we are getting married too the same January..
So we start in January. New yr new resolutions!!! Am ecstatic.


----------



## Andiepants

I'd like to join up too! My partner and I decided that we will start trying (we are doing at home inseminations with a known donor) in January 2013. Our date has been moved back quite a few times as well, mostly because we absolutely had to move out of our tiny 700 sqft house before we tried to have a baby, and that necessitated selling a house in a lousy market. In all fairness, it didn't take nearly as long as it could have, and now we've had a few months to settle in and will be able to travel over the holidays before we get going.
I've managed to keep myself off of boards like this for the most part, primarily to save my sanity! But, I am an obsessive researcher by nature, so I have spent the last few months doing extensive reading and tracking of my cycle so we are 100% ready in mid-January when I ovulate.
I've seen my GP for a pap and initial blood tests, caught up on a few vaccinations, got a flu shot, and made a plan for getting off of and/or changing my anxiety meds.
But, there are also the fun preparations that go along with being a lesbian couple in the US - getting a known donor agreement written and signed, getting our donor checked for STIs and general sexual health, and making sure all of our other legal ducks are in a row to ensure easy custody issues when a pregnancy is achieved.

I'm excited to have a group to transition over to the TTC boards with!


----------



## sprite30

we're officially TTC this cycle. we figured it was close enough to jan. happy waiting ladies see you very soon in TTC


----------



## MrsTigs

sprite30 said:


> we're officially TTC this cycle. we figured it was close enough to jan. happy waiting ladies see you very soon in TTC

Woo hoo :happydance: Welcome to the club Sprite! 

Hope it all goes well for you. Enjoy! :winkwink:


----------



## kajastarlight

We will be ttc January also, because that is when my depo shot is due to "run out" I do worry that we will be ttc for a while. From my research it usually takes months to even get my cycle regular.


----------



## LillyTame

kajastarlight said:


> We will be ttc January also, because that is when my depo shot is due to "run out" I do worry that we will be ttc for a while. From my research it usually takes months to even get my cycle regular.



Hi! We are in a similiar situation...I'm waiting for my depo to wear off and am planning on trying in Jan...only difference is my last depo shot was due in Nov. I'm hoping that maybe by Jan I will have had a full cycle and then can start TTC. ( Although last night we ended up :sex: and now today I feel like I'm having OV pain :dohh: , I can only wish that I could be so lucky as to get knocked up that easy lol)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi Ladies, can I join?
We were waiting until May 2013, but the doctor gave us the go ahead for January!
It took 7 months to get pregnant the first time around... Which seemed like forever back then! Our son was born & passed away in May @26w... Not sure if I'm hoping for a boy or girl next time around... May even attempt team yellow!

As far as passing the time - I spend too much time on BnB which makes WTT feel like it's lasting forever... But we're doing our kitchen remodel in January- so that should occupy some of my time 

I'm trying to get into the mindset of every other WTTer / TTCer... I'm nervous, anxious, excited! So while each of our past shapes where we are mentally & physically right now - we're all counting down until we're knocked up (again)! I had terrible morning sickness throughout my entire pregnancy last time... Currently I think - I'll throw up every day, I just want a healthy baby... I'm sure when the time comes I'll be cursing to not throw up again!

I take a prenatal from GNC that has no iron, and then a separate slow release iron pill as the iron in the prenatal makes me nauseous. I also take dH+a, all over the counter. I've been taking them right along, although not at consistently as when I'm TTC... 

I've started to read this thread from the beginning, but I still have a few pages to go to catch up! Where's everyone from? I'm currently live outside Boston, MA, USA.


----------



## kajastarlight

LillyTame said:


> kajastarlight said:
> 
> 
> We will be ttc January also, because that is when my depo shot is due to "run out" I do worry that we will be ttc for a while. From my research it usually takes months to even get my cycle regular.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! We are in a similiar situation...I'm waiting for my depo to wear off and am planning on trying in Jan...only difference is my last depo shot was due in Nov. I'm hoping that maybe by Jan I will have had a full cycle and then can start TTC. ( Although last night we ended up :sex: and now today I feel like I'm having OV pain :dohh: , I can only wish that I could be so lucky as to get knocked up that easy lol)Click to expand...



Well how cool would that be! *fingers crossed!*


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Being super busy around the holidays... Makes the wait harder or easier? 

I think it's making me more anxious...


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I'm out for Dec...AF came today...so that's good and bad news...bad because I wont be having my little bean, but good because this is the first one since stopping depo and it's right on time for when I felt OV pain :thumbup: I can officially say CD1 and officially start TTC in Jan! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Amygdala said:


> Haha, I used to watch OBEM all the time until I fell pregnant. Haven't seen it since, don't ask me why.
> It's getting pretty close to January now. :) I like to think of it in cycles rather than months, makes it feel sooner somehow. For me it's one more cycle of contraception. So watch out, egg after next, we're coming to get you!
> Teacup, have you been waiting for job reasons?

Hi! Yep, I have had a big art project that has been going on for what seems like forever. I finish all the work in March, so am in two minds as to whether I should hold off until then before TTC or just go for it in Jan. My DH has said we should TTC next month (I think he is quite keen to have all our birthdays in October!) but I don't want to end up with morning sickness or tiredness and botch up the rest of the work - It's very intense drawing, day in day out. None of my family have suffered morning sickess so I should be okay. The other issue is that the exhibition is in September - and if I need to do any promoting for it I will be 8 months pregnant - if we're lucky to concieve straight away. 

So at the mo I am still trying to decide what to do, I wouldn't normally be bothered about my work - but this project is the biggest commission I have ever had and will provide a large portion of our income next year. :-k Trying to be sensible but it's hard when you're broody.


----------



## babyfan82

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. I've been away from the forum for a while, I was starting to get obsessed with ttc so thought I should take a break! Well I was hoping to move our ttc date forward a little to December but a couple of things have happened recently and now I'm not even sure if I'll make January :( feeling very down about it all today and am really struggling to get my spirits up for the children for Christmas. But I'm trying to stay positive and I've got everything crossed that I'll be joining you all in January. Think happy thoughts! Xxx


----------



## squeal

Hope you don't mind me joining you ladies.

I'm hoping to start TTC next month. I stopped taking the pill this month and so I'm hoping that once I've had my first AF we can start TTC.

We were meant to be waiting until May but I've managed to persuade DH to bring it forward. I think ideally he would like to wait until February but I'm just too excited at the prospect!

Hope you all have a fantastic Christmas xx


----------



## kitty28

Hi ladies now that Christmas is here don't you just wish January could get here already???? Am so excited I need to keep calm!!! Lots of baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## dj's_wife

kitty28 said:


> Hi ladies now that Christmas is here don't you just wish January could get here already???? Am so excited I need to keep calm!!! Lots of baby dust to all of!!!!

Some days it feels like it's coming up so fast, and then others I'm like...HURRY UP ALREADY!!! lol. Not only am I feeling impatient because we will be ttc next month but it just so happens that I'll be going on vacation right when it's time to start trying!!! Feels surreal that we are finaaaaalllly gonna start trying. :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies! Looks like i'll be trying at the end of Febuary! I know it's not january, but there is no FEB thread, so I thought i'd join here as well! =)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

10dpo today... Waiting until Monday morning to test to know if I can drink for New Years or not... Hope not!


----------



## LillyTame

Happy New Year Ladies! Wishing you all the very best and lots of sticky bean dust! :dust: It's finally OUR time! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay!! It's finally our year!!!


----------



## squeal

AF is about to arrive for me so fingers crossed we can start trying after that!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

That time in you're life when you really want to O... ovulation not orgasm, but when they both happen in 1 day it's a good thing! Fingers x'd


----------



## squeal

It's a bit quiet in here! When is AF due for everyone?

My DH has hurt his ribs so there hasn't been much action for us as it's been painful for him. I ovulated today so managed to persuade DH to have sex last night. It's a slim chance but fingers crossed!!


----------



## LillyTame

January has come and gone for me as far as cycles go...I'm now on #2. :thumbup: Waiting for Feb 14th to test again FX'd.


----------



## squeal

I'm 4DPO, just ordered some cheap tests. Not holding out any hope for this month though!


----------



## kitty28

Hey ladies, I missed my window this month so moving on swiftly to February. Wish you all ladies lots of sticky baby dust!!!!


----------



## squeal

Any updates ladies? I think I might have got my BFP this morning ... :happydance:


----------

